# William Strong on rulers and the rule of law



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 2, 2021)

Take heed of Oppression, this brought the great dishonour upon the King of Babylon, that he should be cast _out of his grave as an abominable branch, and not be joined with the Kings of the Nations in burial, because he had destroyed his Land, and slain his people._ Therefore see that ye _break every yoke, and untie every burden,_ that the Subjects may have no cause to complain that their yokes are only changed. We are told, that in England our Rulers are not above our Laws, but bound to rule by them, as well as the Subject to obey them; and in this their strength, glory, and authority consists.

And we find it taxed as a _common evil design,_ that hath been long on foot in the Government of this Nation, that the Kings did desire to cast off the Rule of Law, and to govern by Prerogative in an Arbitrary way, that in the end their wills might become Laws, and they might command and require what they list. This I say hath been condemned as an evil in former ages, and this will be found as an evil in Government in all those that succeed, under what name or title soever it be; for surely God did not make men _to be like the fishes of the Sea that have no King:_ Let every one of you (Right Honourable) but upon higher, even Gospel Principles, say as Tiberius did, _Aurum illud adulterinum est, quod cum subditorum lachrimis collectum est._ That will never prove currant coin to the Ruler, that is gathered with the _tears,_ much less when it is with the _blood_ of the Subjects.

For the reference, see William Strong on rulers and the rule of law.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

